# Pepper, Twiglet, Sugar, Cheddar, Rascal and Nub



## RatMomSC (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm new to this forum and this is my first post, in fact. These are my babies:

Pepper, Sugar, Twiglet and Cheddar are our girls. Pepper is my largest rattie, and is the closest to my heart. She wasn't socialized much before I got her and was scared to death for a long while after I brought her home. She is still a little nervous, but has come out of her shell and is one of the most loving rats ever. Twiglet is a very brave, adventurous girl and will not stay still for a second -- unless she finds a good hiding place! She must know what everything is, and enjoys being an acrobat in her cage. Sugar is a sweet girl and like her sister Twiglet, she enjoys adventuring and being a sweetheart. Cheddar enjoys exploring and snuggling up in my robe.

Rascal and Nub are our boys. Rascal is a sweetie and gives the best kisses! He also enjoys being a rodentist! Will include more later.


----------



## Rattieluv (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Greetings from SC!*

Awe....they are adorable!!! Sounds like Twiglet is just like my Sneezy...full of energy!


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Greetings from SC!*

They are all so cute!!! Welcome


----------



## RatMomSC (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Greetings from SC!*

More photos of my babies!

Sugar and Twiglet:










Twiglet:










Pepper:


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Greetings from SC!*

they are too darn cute!


----------



## Carina (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Greetings from SC!*

They're sooo cute!! 
My rats go crazy for those Yogies!! ;D


----------



## RatMomSC (Feb 5, 2010)

Cheddar:










Sugar, Cheddar and Pepper:




























Sugar and Pepper:










Twiglet:



















She found her way into my tea glass, so I had to get this shot!










Twiglet playing Playstation!

Rascal:



















Rascal in the cube I made for him.

Nub:























































The girls' new cage:




























I made all those things for them and am really proud of it!


----------



## nertnie (Jan 4, 2010)

Awww.. such cuties! Pepper looks like my Duckie.  She's my <3 rat too.

Love the stuff you made for them! Very cute!


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

Very adorable bunch! Welcome


----------



## RatMomSC (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone! ;D I'm so glad to have found such a wonderful site to share and learn as much as I can!


----------



## RatMomSC (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks, Ema! Me too! ;D


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

Adorable rats! My girls have the same type of cage your have for your girls (the new one), they love it!


----------



## pacific_crush88 (Mar 18, 2010)

Awe their adorable. I love your cage!!


----------



## flump (Mar 14, 2010)

Loving this one:










;D ;D


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

your babies are gorgeous.


----------



## calpolyrtrh (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey, I have the same cage you do, and I was wondering how you hang things from the bottom of the shelves. I haven't managed that one yet! Thanks


----------



## RatMomSC (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey, thanks everyone! I'm always taking new pictures of my babies and I will definitely share more. I love those little fuzzballs to pieces! ;D

As for hanging things, I haven't figured out a way to actually hang anything from the shelves. I hang everything with large safety pins from the cage bars. I will usually attach something to bars on the back of the cage first, and then make long safety pin chains so that they will reach the other side. None of the ratties have been hurt on them or anything, so they really work for me.


----------



## RatMomSC (Feb 5, 2010)

Rascal and Nub:

I bought Nub to be a companion for Rascal after we discovered that Rascal's cagemate, Cheddar, was actually a girl (No babies, thank goodness!). They've had playtime and free range time together, but I haven't been able to put them together yet because the bar spacing on Rascal's cage (the larger of the two) was too wide and Nub could fit through. I'm pleased to say that Nub is now big enough to be in with Rascal, and they just love each other!


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

they are so tiny yet how adorable!!


----------



## RatMomSC (Feb 5, 2010)

More pics of my babies!!! ;D

Girls:










Twiglet:










Cheddar:










Sugar:



















Pepper:



















Sugar:










Pepper and Twiglet:























































Boys:





































Nub:


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

great rats..and the cage too! where did you find all that stuff??


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

What beautiful boys and girls. They're so lucky to have a mom like you to make them such wonderful homes to live in. I love looing at their cagesand seeingwhat they've go in there.


----------



## RatMomSC (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow, it's been a while since I've posted! My babies have grown so much in 5 months! All the hammocks I make myself and all the little toys I got at PetSmart. Thank y'all!


----------



## RatMomSC (Feb 5, 2010)

*New photos of my babies*

My girls:

Sugar, the daredevil rat:










Cheddar, the sweet but timid rat:



















Twiglet, the independent rat:




























My boys:

Rascal, the groomer:










Nub, the affectionate:




























Rascal, and Nub who decides at the last minute not to be in the photo:










New hammock set for the boys:



















I think I like it, Mom!










Cuddle buddies:


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

I love you boys. SO CUTE


----------



## RatMomSC (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks! They're a couple of sweeties!


----------



## Ratiful (Jan 6, 2010)

I cannot believe how adorable they are! And such spoiled little babies.  I love the effort you put into their homes. I had lots of stuff like that in my own cage, until the rats went on a chewing rampage and wrecked all of it. xD Lately I haven't had time or supplies to recreate more things, so I've improvised.

Congrats on the cuties, and for being a great rat parent!


----------



## RatMomSC (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you, I really appreciate that. I love all six of them to pieces, and love to make things for them when I can. They definitely are spoiled! The first hammocks I made for them are about ready to be thrown out. They've done a total number on them. They're all chewed up, and the babies have made "windows" in most of the cubes! 

My husband and I are moving in the next few weeks, so they will be getting an upgrade when we're settled in. I'm getting one double Critter Nation for all of them, so the girls will be in one part and the boys in the other. We've decided that we will also be getting two more boys sometime in the next few months.

Nub has been having an issue lately with little patches of fur missing on his back. I don't really know what's going on, but it's getting worse. Mites or lice, maybe? Rascal doesn't seem to be affected, just Nub. If it is lice or mites, what are the chances of one being infected and not the other? Husband is making a vet appointment for him this week. Poor thing -- I hope it's not bothering him too much, but he doesn't seem to like it when Rascal grooms him there. I don't think it's a matter of barbering -- I haven't seen Rascal be too rough with him. Hopefully all will be sorted out this week.


----------



## lollypop0x (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow, one of my rats is called Pepper, too!


----------

